# Spurs!



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Are spurs mandatory where you show?

All of the shows I've ever been to say spurs are optional.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

yes it's for a dressage test


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! spurs are optional over here for dressage tests. well, at least they were last time i showed which was about 8 years ago

i would say just be ever so gentle, ever gentler than you are now. try them out before you get in the ring to so you can get used to just how much you need to use them


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Interesting, I have never heard of spurs being required for dressage or any other discipline. 

If necessary, I would wear them, but squeeze with other parts of your leg most of the time. If you find you need the spur, be sure you have asked without them first, then lightly squeeze with them. If you use them sparingly, it should not be a problem.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

thanx guys!

yeah I just wanted to make sure becuase she has been trained VERY well becuase she is very sesitive on her sides when you ride her which is awesome! lol


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you absolutely sure you HAVE to wear spurs? Id check the show rules... I have never heard of them being mandatory.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

same here I thought they we just optional.. but if you have to have to have them just barely touch her when you want to do or dont even tap her with them at all do voice commands


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

If she's very well-trained...why use spurs? lol. 

(I personally don't like it when people use them just look good...lol)

Although, I have worn them a few times with Blu when I am in need for speed or if he is having an off day when I need him to work...


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i never ride without spurs...... all my ponies are trained to spur stop so i use them a lot. I think that if you ride her around at home for 2-3 weeks in them she will become acustomed to them. You can not just assume that she will be fine in them though, she has been broke for 2 years (assuming that she was broke early in her 2yo year) and you claim that she hasn't had spurs on - she may flip out. Although you say that she was trained VERY well so i can only presume that this was done professionally so i think that it is very likely that when she was broke she would have had spurs on her.


----------



## luvs2ride79 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have never heard of an English show that REQUIRED spurs (except for upper level Dressage). I would seriously question whoever told you that, and check with the ACTUAL show secretary and/or rule book.

It would help to know what country you were in, since you don't have anything in your location box. It would also help to know if this is a recognized show or a "fun" show.

If spurs are absolutelt necessary, then ride with very short humane spurs and ride with them very low on your boot. Keep your heel down and toe forward to minimize their impact.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah lol guys the show thing doesn't matter! he he

I Love Lane, I think I'll try that. I just hope she doesn't get really scared and flip out. I was going to use them for training her to leg yeild like side pass too like use my leg...bump her with my leg...then tap with the spur.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

whatever you do i hope it works out!  goodluck


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

lol...what I did to introduce spurs to Boo is just tap themon him incredibly lightly. One thing I always think about is a soft horse with spurs could turn hard on you. I mean. Blu did for a while then I had to wear spurs more often. They become accustomed to the tapping so the bumping with your legs doesn'b bother them. One more thing... :wink: I start out tapping them I advance to a rub or spin. I spin the spurs up and down on the belly.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> yeah lol guys the show thing doesn't matter! he he
> 
> I Love Lane, I think I'll try that. I just hope she doesn't get really scared and flip out. I was going to use them for training her to leg yeild like side pass too like use my leg...bump her with my leg...then tap with the spur.


I also use them to lift my horses up in their shoulder and barrel - you will find that if you ride her with a large amount of leg contact and only use the spur softly when she drops her shoulder down along with the regular cue that you would use to lift her, she will learn that this action is to help he along and in time, you will be using very little if any contact on her mouth to pick her up - in the end, this will be better for the show pen. :wink:


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

For English show purposes? Sounds to me like your only reason for using spurs is for looks? Am I wrong? If your horse is very sensitive to your leg, you will only be punishing your horse by riding it with spurs, especially if you don't have the experience to do so.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

um excuss me? I have exsperience with spurs I just needed help with getting my horse used to them.


----------



## luvs2ride79 (Dec 17, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> um excuss me? I have exsperience with spurs I just needed help with getting my horse used to them.


If you had experience with spurs, you wouldn't need help with "getting your horse used to them." If you know how to ride in spurs, then you should know how to ride a horse so that the spurs don't touch the horse or bother them.

Just slapping on a pair of spurs and riding a (dull sided) horse doesn't mean you "have experience with spurs."


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I know how to not touch a horse with spurs I just didn't know if I should rub them on her sides or just not touch her compleatly


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

EquiSoup said:


> you will only be punishing your horse by riding it with spurs


that is a load of BS. I always ride in spurs and it is NEVER to punish my horse, it is something that i use as a training aide and just because you may think that if a horse is soft in their sides they don't need spurs doesn't mean that that is correct. Spurs are used for a lot of things other then kicking the crap out of a horse!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^^^ I agree.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I am still confused about the original need for spurs. Is it really required in some show setting? Or are you wanting to use them for training? Are you wanting to use them for more immediate response in the show ring? Not sure. 

Trust me, I know the need for spurs....My stallion has little desire to put any pep in his step  My inner thighs are probably like rocks from driving so often. I try to use my spurs as little as possible on him, but I like to have them there to enforce what I am asking for. I usually squeeze upper legs, lower legs, kiss and squeeze, kiss and spur. I to a tap not a rub, but four you it sound like you would not even want to tap, but just touch and hold for a second. 

If your horses is already really light to your leg aids, I am confused as to why you would want to train with spurs...if she has energy in her forward and lateral body movement with plain leg - you might really try to limit any spur use. Maybe practice just a bit with them until she is used to them, and then have them there as back up at the shows to make sure you get your maneuvers just right. If you do ride in them sometimes, just be careful to keep them off of her most of the time. 

In the winter, I tend to ride bareback and without spurs at all (seeing how I am in winter boots). I use this time to really focus on his response without spurs - and he usually does well as he is a little sillier and more animated in the winter (especially since he has been on a new complete feed - I love it  )


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

I always ride with spurs.

In the upper levels of Dressage it is mandatory that you wear spurs. In my opinion, it makes training more precise.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Everone is so picky! lol.  

Once again we need to relax. If you KNOW how to use spurs...why ask about them? I do not believe they are mandatory nor should they be. Everyone has their own opinions so lets not let it lead to arguments. I agree that spurs are training aids....but some people may believe different.

(let me know if I am being rude or pushy) (I don't mean to)!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

One more thing..............................

horse_luvere - - - you asked a question! Expect all answers. Don't be so rapid to accuse or think everyone is just saying your wrong or right, that doesn't matter. Everyone is giving their best advice to help you. No one is trying to be mean, including me. :? :roll: 

I apoligize more myself and everyone else if you felt offended.


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

> I do not believe they are mandatory nor should they be.


Spurs are only mandatory in upper levels of Dressage.


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

I said ....
"If your horse is very sensitive to your leg, you will only be punishing your horse by riding it with spurs, especially if you don't have the experience to do so."

I don't know how this was taken so out of context. I'm not saying riding a horse with spurs is punishment. They are valuable tools. It's punishment if you aren't experienced and you are using them on a sensitive sided horse. If you aren't experienced learn on a duller horse with help from someone who can teach you.

The point of the forum is to get a variety of opinions without always having to consult a pricey trainer. If you post on a forum and expect everyone to think the way you do, pat you on the back, or applaud you, then the forum is probably not the best way to go. I'm honest, and that's not going to change.


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

*spurs*

I've never heard that you're required to use spurs either. If your horse is very sensitive, get the smallest spurs you can possibly get. That way, if it is required, you can use them mainly for "show" purposes.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Pat Parelli wears and recomends spurs so Im wearing them. And yes in some english show classes spurs are required.


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

Look, the simple fact is you asked a question. It seems you don't like some of the answers you're given. Pat Perelli is a professional. He knows how and when to use spurs. You apparently do not know how and when to use them. Sorry you're not liking some of the answers. And as far as "some english classes require spurs," I don't know what state you live in, but in any english class (other than upper level dressage), spurs ARE NOT required. If you still insist that they are a requirement, please guide me to the particular resource/rule for us to look at and review for ourselves. I will gladly take back my statement if you can provide that proof. Otherwise, I think you're misinterpreting the rule.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I will gladly take any answers to my question. All you guys are doing is saying how unexsperienced I am. I am exsperienced I just would like to know... you know what it doesn't matter I'll just get on her and see how she reacts. 

Just like I said I will simply ask with my legs, then the spur.

And yes they are required! In my county they are. Since we have an advanced Hunt Club they made that one of the rules for english attire.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

I live in England, and am an english rider. I have been to many english competitions e.g, dressage, showing etc, and never have I heard that spurs are mandatory! I would never use spurs anyway, but if my horse was responsive to leg aids without spurs, like yours is, then I would not enter that show with her! Like Equisoup said, if she is going forward when you aks her to, you are punishing her by riding with them, because she is so sensitive to leg aids!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

She doesn't even know how to leg yeild yet and the spurs can help for training. I said they are mandatory in my *county* for english classes exept for saddleseat.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> She doesn't even know how to leg yeild yet and the spurs can help for training.


But, why would you want to use spurs for teaching the beginning of leg yield?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Use your leg, then bump with your leg, then use the spur lighty. Till they move off your leg.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, I know how to do leg yield!! What i'm trying to understand is: you said yourself that your horse is very responsive to your leg aids, that you hardly have to touch her and she moves, so why do you need spurs??


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

She's sensitive to go forward. Not sideways.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

:?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah horses can *acually* be like that. :roll:


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Really?? So when you ask her to go forward, she is very responsive, but when you ask her to go sideways, she suddenly goes dull? Wow, i'v never heard that one before :roll:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, she thinks it means go forward.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Well in that case, it sounds like she does not understand what you are asking of her. I think you need and instructor/trainer, not a pair of spurs! I'm not having a go at you, or anything like that! How old is she?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I am a trainer. The spurs are training aids. She's only 3.


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

> "I am a trainer."
> 
> Then why are you asking this question to begin with? What state/county are you in that spurs are required? Maybe I can Google your pony club's rules. Just seems awful wierd. Regardless, please be careful when you go to use/put on spurs if your horse's sides are very sensitive to your legs. You might just get hurt. Nobody would want that to happen. Good luck.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> The spurs are training aids.


Yes, but not for an inexperienced 3 yr old who doesn't understand what you are asking of her! Are you a qualified horse trainer? Do you break and train horses for a living?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

No I just train horses around the area. I went over there today and I wore them on her and she did *great*! She's finnaly getting the sidepass thing.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> I went over there today and I wore them on her and she did *great*!


Yea, spurs - especially those english nubs :wink: - are not cruel, its the rider's who make them cruel. Take the NRA for example: "_Guns don't kill people, people kill people._" 

I wear them everyday. They are possibly my most useful riding device, as my horse can function totally off leg commands. Plus, they make spur stopping less abusive. You can get your point across more delicately and accurately with spurs than you can with your big old heels and all that kicking.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^ I agree!


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

I completely agree that in the right hands spurs are effective, but I just don't think that an inexperienced 3 yr old needs them! From what horseluver has said, it sounds as though Janie is just confused by the aids, in which case, spurs are not needed!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Well there working so, I don't know what you want me to say. :roll:


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I don't see that there is anything else to say, since you have obviously made your mind up, but personally I would not use them on an inexperienced 3 yr old who is just purely confused by your aids!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Well she's not anymore!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry, but I really don't understand all this "three year olds don't need spurs."

The sooner you get started with them, the more progress you will make in the long term. Spurs arent going to be bad for their health or stressful on their still-developing parts. 

You use a bit with a three year old? Spurs are no different.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

exactly!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

tim said:


> Sorry, but I really don't understand all this "three year olds don't need spurs."
> 
> The sooner you get started with them, the more progress you will make in the long term. Spurs arent going to be bad for their health or stressful on their still-developing parts.
> 
> You use a bit with a three year old? Spurs are no different.


thanks for this post Tim. I think that I said something similar on page 1 of this thread. I stop posting on this thread a while ago as i got very frustrated with the opinion that spurs are evil that seems to be in here. I train full time in spurs and when i get on a 2yo for the first time that has NEVER even had a ride let alone spurs on you can bet that i will ALWAYS have a pair of spurs on..............


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I really don't understand all this "three year olds don't need spurs."
> ...


I know I don't understand that. Janie did great! She finnaly understood my leg aids to go sideways,


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> I know I don't understand that. Janie did great! She finnaly understood my leg aids to go sideways,


Yes, she was most likely trained with spurs. Like I Love Lane said, they are a wonderful training device.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> Yes, she was most likely trained with spurs. Like I Love Lane said, they are a wonderful training device.


Nope she wasn't but she did good though. No bucking yeah!! :lol:


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Janie did great! She finnaly understood my leg aids to go sideways,


I am glade to hear that you are getting somewhere with the adive that you have been given. It is nice to know that you do have a go at what people advise you to try :lol:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanx!
some people were aginst me using spurs but I don't care Janie's okay with them. :wink:


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, you know, it's your horse, and i'm just glad that all this has been resolved!! It's just that personally I would not use spurs on a green three year old, but whatever, i'm glad she's doing ok!


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not against using spurs either. It was just some of your comments were very confusing and you didn't seem to like some of the answers you were given. Your attitude just seemed to get very defensive. But I'm glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd like to say something.
Spurs, first off, are *NOT, EVER used to get the horse going. *Spurs are for lateral movement (I'll explain it: Side way stuff). 
What level dressage are you doing? I think 1st level & up should be fine for spurs (1st level has leg yields, i believe), anything below shouldn't have to require spurs, unless your horse is very "squigaly" during circles.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Umm, Cheval, I don't know about Dressage but spurs are used very differently than you describe for Western events. Spur stopping, pivoting, and just about anything that requires you to move your horse around a bit to get their movement right is done with spurs. Basically anything you do with your feet, spurs will enhance, and these days, the ideal western horse will only rely on the bit for head support. The rest is done with feet and your seat.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

In dressage we use them for lateral movement.
Anyway, I'm anything put a western expert


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea, and i know very little about dressage.

I saw one demonstration. It was done to the Lion King theme song from when Simba is walking along with nala and he's dreaming of becoming king... It was cool.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ive stayed out of this argument so far as i dont use spurs so i dont see that i have anything to contribute but the thing i keep thinking through all this is: shouldnt our aim be to have our horses trained so that they dont need such things? to me, perfecting our art should mean getting good responses without such aids?

im not having a go at anyone over this. in fact, im even thinking of getting some of the really gentle spurs to help me train my wb. its just more of an observation than anything else seeing as so many people use them to get even the most basic of responses all the time.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I stopped posting as well. :roll: 

I do not think spurs are cruel. Like said, it's all the rider. 



> 4-H... A lot of horse problems are simply human errors.


Here's just a quick opinion of MY own. I do not care if anyone agrees or not: 

I think that the use of spurs on a green horse isn't needed. I use natural horsemanship as well as others and I believe that if you use spurs on a young horse that doesn't know much, you are simply being impatient and not wanting to take the time to really train. 

That again is MY opinion. I am not talking about ANYONE in general! There are many exceptions, like if the horse will be ridden with spurs at all times. 

If anyone has any questions on my post here, I would be glad to answer. 

Horse_luver....it's good everything is working with Janie. :wink:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I get what you are saying. I like to think of it as a different way of training horses. Not the right way or the wrong way. You know?


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, and I guess in the perfect world, we wouldn't need spurs, saddles, bridles and all that. But when you try to get your horse to do some of the things you ask it to without the aids of equipment, you might find the aids actually enhance your communication to the point where you can be more delicate and precise when you use them.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I completly agree!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

tim said:


> Yes, and I guess in the perfect world, we wouldn't need spurs, saddles, bridles and all that. But when you try to get your horse to do some of the things you ask it to without the aids of equipment, you might find the aids actually enhance your communication to the point where you can be more delicate and precise when you use them.


hmmm i guess and thats why im thinking of using them for training my wb but once he knows what im asking, im planning on ditching them. thats just me though  id feel much more of a sense of accomplishment if ultimately i could get those responses out of him without the spurs. thats my goal anyways


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> hmmm i guess and thats why im thinking of using them for training my wb but once he knows what im asking, im planning on ditching them. thats just me though id feel much more of a sense of accomplishment if ultimately i could get those responses out of him without the spurs. thats my goal anyways


Yes, it's only till they get what I'm asking. It helps them figure it out.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to start training Blu without the use of spurs. I want him to be soft and alert. If I have to, I will step up to the use of the dull spurs. I don't like pointy ones! lol. But, overall, I am hoping Blu and I have great training coming up! :-D


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> id feel much more of a sense of accomplishment if ultimately i could get those responses out of him without the spurs. thats my goal anyways


I totally agree. I wish you luck with your goal!  

I guess I have gotten to this point with my horse. I've ridden him on several occasions with no spurs and he still knows what to do. The reason I still use tham is that it's actually easier for me. One of the things spurs do for us is they extend our reach and allow us to give them cues in many different areas of their barrel. I use them often for reaching back and tickling him underneath and behind the girth to lift his hips and back for a lope. I don't think it would be a pretty picture if I tried to reach all the way back there with bare heels. I ride in equitation rowel points with a three inch shank. They're dead useful for getting my feet to places they couldn't normally reach (while keeping my seat correct.)

I guess with english it's a totally different game though. You guys tend to use the bit more than we do, and the spurs you use really don't extend your reach that much anyways. 

On that note, it seems this thread has had one oversight. I notice that most of the spur advocates are western riders, and the opposition is english. I could see myself wearing spurs in english but not really using them very much. You guys just don't seem to use them as much if my observation is correct. Anyone mind explaing the use of spurs in english to me?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

tim said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > id feel much more of a sense of accomplishment if ultimately i could get those responses out of him without the spurs. thats my goal anyways
> ...


it does seem that its the enlgish riders, myself included, that are against them. to be honest, ive never come across them in the english world. ive even worked at equestrian centres and im not sure anyone there even owned a pair. 

from what im guessing so far, is that they are used in much the same way as you have described. more effective commands when teaching etc

im thinking of using in the capacity of getting my green horse to listen and to get a little more impulsion out of him. hes not pretty good at ignoring my aids most of the time lol


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

My husband prefers spurs on his TB because he seems to have "dead sides" when he rides him. Even though my husband has strong legs, his TB just is lazy at times. If he doesn't have spurs on, he carries a crop to tap him with. I never have worn spurs. If I get on this same horse, I don't need spurs or a crop to get this guy going. It's just a difference in rider. I have a "hot seat." My legs are certainly no stronger than my husband's.

So, again, I'm not against spurs, I just don't need them at the level that I ride at. And the whole point of this thread was not whether we agree with using spurs or not. The original question from horseluvr was that her horse has sensitive sides and responds to her legs, but she HAS to wear spurs to compete. 

So at least in the english world, my opinion - only my opinion - is if you have a horse with sensitive sides and is responding to your legs, why wear spurs to begin with? Horseluvr says her pony club has this rule in order to show. :roll: Again, no one has ever heard of this rule except in upper level dressage. Whatever. To each his own. 

Horsluvr, I'm glad your horse is responding and you haven't gotten hurt. Good luck in show season this year. I really hope you do well.


----------



## mylucalove (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen spurs that were little more than the metal band going behined the boot. They didn't even have a nub sticking out. Maybe you could find some like those so you wouldn't accidentially use them.


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

mylucalove said:


> I have seen spurs that were little more than the metal band going behined the boot. They didn't even have a nub sticking out. Maybe you could find some like those so you wouldn't accidentially use them.


those maybe are bumper spurs for barrel racers. If they have a bumpy sticky thing on the insid ethan thats probably what they are. If not maybe really short english spurs!


----------



## BriLeigh (Jan 3, 2008)

Dressage is my life, and I am pretty sure spurs are never required. They can't tell you that you have to use them.

I have used them before, but I try not to for dressage. It makes them dependent of the spur and I find it is best to just use your leg to teach these things. Otherwise, use in moderation.


----------

